# Hyatt Wild Oak Ranch Pool Closure until 2021



## dagger1 (May 5, 2020)

I gave HWOR a call today to see how things are going.  They informed me that even if the resort opens in June or July, their pools will be closed until the summer of 2021.  Apparently they failed some kind of inspection in March necessitating major repairs.  She said the Lazy River would be open.  Going to be one crowded river!!!!!


----------



## Sapper (May 6, 2020)

Wow, what causes a pool closure for an entire year?  My guess is lots of folks will be visiting the other property to use their pools.


----------



## dagger1 (May 6, 2020)

Some of us will be there the second week of June if the Lazy River is open.  Maybe then we can find out what kind of maintenance is necessary that would cause shutting down both of the pools for a year.


----------



## Kal (May 6, 2020)

Could it be that the pool is reserved for a homeless bathing facility???


----------



## dagger1 (May 6, 2020)

Kal said:


> Could it be that the pool is reserved for a homeless bathing facility???


Let’s hope not!!


----------



## CoryW (May 24, 2020)

Absolutely mind blowing. We have a reservation for late July. I guess now I need to decide if we are comfortable swimming at the potentially much business Regency across the street every day.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## dagger1 (May 24, 2020)

CoryW said:


> Absolutely mind blowing. We have a reservation for late July. I guess now I need to decide if we are comfortable swimming at the potentially much business Regency across the street every day.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


The Hyatt Hill Country is currently closed, will be opening June 1.  I was told that due to “social distancing” requirements, Wild Old Ranch guests will not be allowed to use Hill Country's pools or lazy river for the foreseeable future.
Maybe things will change by late July.


----------



## CoryW (May 24, 2020)

dagger1 said:


> The Hyatt Hill Country is currently closed, will be opening June 1. I was told that due to “social distancing” requirements, Wild Old Ranch guests will not be allowed to use Hill Country's pools or lazy river for the foreseeable future.
> Maybe things will change by late July.


Well that makes no sense at all. Hyatt Wild Oak can't just close their pools and not accommodate guests with access to sister hotel across the street. Unbelievable. I'll be making lots of phone calls on Tuesday. Thank you for the update. Also stinks that I have to act quickly with II to figure out the E-Plus situation. I'm currently 68 days out from my reservation 

Sent from my SM-T860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pathways (May 24, 2020)

CoryW said:


> Hyatt Wild Oak can't just close their pools and not accommodate guests with access to sister hotel across the street.



'Sister Hotel"?  One is a Hyatt Residence Club and the other is a Hyatt Hotel.  They are not related or connected financially in any way other that they USED to be owned by the same entity.

There is NO requirement for one to have access to the other.


----------



## dagger1 (May 25, 2020)

Pathways said:


> 'Sister Hotel"?  One is a Hyatt Residence Club and the other is a Hyatt Hotel.  They are not related or connected financially in any way other that they USED to be owned by the same entity.
> 
> There is NO requirement for one to have access to the other.


So true.  Even though they have been selling Wild Oak Ranch since it’s inception with the added benefit of being able to use Hill Country’s amenities, such as pools, spa’s, lazy river, etc... This has always been allowed.  Not sure if it’s permanent or just due to social distancing requirements.


----------



## Kal (May 26, 2020)

If the pool is opened earlier, the homeless will be deprived of their preferred bathing facility.


----------



## TXDreamer (Jun 10, 2020)

We went to the resort for Spring Break back in March, the week after they shut the pool.  It was very hard to get an answer from anyone on why the pool was closed. Finally had one person tell us that were planning to do some maintenance on the pool when they found an issue. Since it was the week before Spring Break they were going to try and "patch it" until after Spring Break when they would fix everything. They went to inspect things and found out there was no patching it and closed the whole pool and building.  While we were there they did nothing to compensate the people that were there or try to make up for not having a large part of the resort closed. 

Well, here it is 3 months later and we are getting ready for another trip. Just found out that the pool is still closed only with the activities building, JBs and basically the whole resort except for the lazy river. When I asked if the pool was shut due to the on going maintenance or COVID, I was told both. Unbelievable that they still have not fixed the issue with the pool.  I was at least told that as a "one time courtesy" I could bring food and drinks to the lazy river since nothing is open


----------



## tschwa2 (Jan 16, 2021)

Any word on when the pool will re-open?


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jan 24, 2021)

I’m hoping to go here in 2022 and hoping the pools are open then


----------



## samara64 (Jan 25, 2021)

I called today and they said closed until further notice.


----------



## Ralph Sir Edward (Jan 25, 2021)

I suspect it is the joy of heavy clay soil. . .


----------



## dagger1 (Jan 25, 2021)

We are here at the WOR now.  Resort is beautiful, but empty (as we expected.). The Lazy River is open and heated (to 80 degrees.). They are working on the pool and pool facilities.  They said they hoped to be finished in March (6-8 weeks.)


----------



## Hockeyherb99 (Jan 26, 2021)

dagger1 said:


> We are here at the WOR now.  Resort is beautiful, but empty (as we expected.). The Lazy River is open and heated (to 80 degrees.). They are working on the pool and pool facilities.  They said they hoped to be finished in March (6-8 weeks.)


We heard the same during our owners update in early January.  I think they said Spring target.


----------

